# we got a TON of snow in 24hrs!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Look at my poor baby boy! the snow is waaaayy over his head!









You can baaaaaarly see Donnie peeking out of his little hut!

















Poor babies....I feel sooo bad for them!

























Snow was even deeper than my pyr is tall!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW TISIE!!!

Poor goaties!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I know! It Suuuuuuuuucks bad!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How are they handling it?

They seem pretty mad haha


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

We too got dumped on last week. I had to dig a trail out for the goats and they looked like little submarines moving around. It's funny...when I see your pics, it makes me remember the Tom Petty and Sade concerts I went to when I was in my early twenties! I grew up in CoeurdAlene.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Geez, you have snow, I have 70 degree weather with humid rain...wouldn't trade you, though, I already shaved the goats and they'd probably not like me much.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Eww...that looks nasty Tisie! We are getting a lot of rain and some snow on the hills and quite a bit on the passes. Luckily we aren't getting any snow dumped on us though...I can put up with this rain.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot! This winter seems to be really cold!
AND YOUR DOG IS SOOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is alot....wow ...how do the goats..the dog and you .. get around.....they don't look to happy.....stay safe.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW - you got ALOT more than we did up here!! But, you can keep it - cause I be moving to the SUN! LOL!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!

Where abouts are you.... near the gorge right?? I'm outta PDX,Portland about 50 miles toward the coast, we got a bit but NOTHING like that! :shocked: 

Reminds me when I lived in Central Oregon - LOVED IT!  

Hope all is well and it melts off SLOWLY! I know right now everything I have is starting to float away...including the goats and horse! :slapfloor:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

> Where abouts are you.... near the gorge right??


Yup in White Salmon outta town a ways (5 miles). Alot of it has already melted! Thank goodness!!!!! Now it's raining :hair:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww..poor goaties. I have had enough of the snow here too.
The pine trees look so pretty all snow covered though.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG that is crazy. I don't know what I would do if we got that much snow. We are currently in the high 70's this week and tomorrow they say we will have a high of 82, your goats are cold and mine won't stop panting.

But your little goats sure look cute in all that white stuff. :greengrin:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Well ALOT of it melted today which is ok, but now everything is going to be a muddy mess including my barn  Yuck!


----------

